# IE10: Bei Klick wird Seite schwarz



## PhoenixDH (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ein User meiner Webseite hat mir gerade berichtet das meine Homepage bei jedem Klick schwarz wird.
Nach einem erneuten Klick sieht man die Page wieder.
Ich habe das anfangs auch nicht verstanden, aber es ist so.

Die Seite ist die folgende: http://www.tuning-freaks-pfalz.de/

Weiss jemand woran das hängen kann?
Ist es ein Fehler irgendwo im CSS oder HTML oder liegt es an einer Servereinstellung?

Denn ich habe auch den Hosting Anbieter gewechselt.

Da ich selber den IE noch nie wirklich genutzt habe kann ich nicht sagen ob es vorher auch schon so war.

Dank euch!

PS: Mittlerweile habe ich rausgefunden das es an der Lightbox liegt.
Dann muss ich mal sehen wie ich die IE10 konform bekomme.


----------

